# Peja Stojakovic? (trade him or not)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

After this season is over we still have Peja signed to our team for another year.

The question is should we trade him or not?

If yes explain how it would work and who would you like him being traded to and what player would you like in return.

If no again explain why not. 


I'll post my answer later on.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes. I would like to see these following:

Peja to Chicago for Tyson Chandler and Eric Piatowski or
Peja to Indiana for Ron Artest and Eddie Gill ...

I really like Chandler and Artest, and if there was any way to get both of them on the Kings team, I would be ecstatic. :banana: 
Chandler brings rebounding and defense. Artest, defensive player of the year, need I say more. 
New starting line up:
C Brad
PF Chandler
SF Artest
SG Mobley
PG Bibby

There's tons of possibilities. Not sure what's gonna happen to K9, Skinner, or Cwill. REally like Skinner. CWill and K9 bring good energy off the bench as well. It will be an interesting offseason to say the least. Crossing my fingers that Chandler and Artest are on Petrie's radar. :clap:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Coincidentally enough, Chandler and Artest are 2 of my favorites as well, though I believe Chicago would need to give up a bit more than that for Peja.

I love Peja, and he's great to watch when he plays within himself. I don't want him to be traded in the least. Peja is a keeper, but Peja for the max is not. 

I dont know who specifically we could get in return if Peja is unwilling to be extended for a reasonable amount, but I do know this; Petrie will not stand pat with a roster that clearly needs changes such as this one. Expect moves after this season. The only question is will Petrie get over his love affair with Peja. 

Let me go down on the record as saying that I am harsh of Peja because I love to watch him play when he plays up to his potential. More that I want to get something useful in return for him, I want him to play like he's capable of, and then I would gladly give him the max. Call me a fool, but if a player puts up 24, 6, and 2 for a whole season, I don't think it's a fluke. We haven't seen Peja with Brad since Webber was traded, so maybe that's what he needs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

MazzyStar said:


> Yes. I would like to see these following:
> 
> Peja to Chicago for Tyson Chandler and Eric Piatowski or
> Peja to Indiana for Ron Artest and Eddie Gill ...
> ...


I like both deals. I wonder if Pacers would do it though. :whoknows:

I would love to have Chandler on our team together with Brad. :yes:

Also I agree with you that CWill ad K9 bring good energy off the bench. We need that always.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Coincidentally enough, Chandler and Artest are 2 of my favorites as well, though I believe Chicago would need to give up a bit more than that for Peja.
> 
> I love Peja, and he's great to watch when he plays within himself. I don't want him to be traded in the least. Peja is a keeper, but Peja for the max is not.
> 
> ...


Also he is not 100% heathly yet I believe. 

I agree that we need to wait and see but even if he starts to average again 25+ a game he still can be traded. That would be even better since other teams would want him.


----------



## MazzyStar (Jul 20, 2004)

Peja is Peja. He is not a guy that can create his own shot, hustle, or rebound like he should. I would rather have someone on the team that plays 100% and gives his all out there. One thing I really question with Peja is his heart. He doesn't seem to be interested at all. He's on again, off again. So, I'm very much for trading him. If he isn't traded this summer, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

How about a trade with Oakland? Murphy and Pietrus for Peja and Miller?

Sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Bret said:


> How about a trade with Oakland? Murphy and Pietrus for Peja and Miller?
> 
> Sounds like a deal to me.


Hmm...no thanks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bret said:


> How about a trade with Oakland? Murphy and Pietrus for Peja and Miller?
> 
> Sounds like a deal to me.


Give us also JRich and it's a deal.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Give us also JRich and it's a deal.


With JRich, it'll be much better.

But I don't know if I want to give up Brad...who's going to be running the high post?? Murphy and Pietrus...I don't think they can pass that well?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> With JRich, it'll be much better.
> 
> But I don't know if I want to give up Brad...who's going to be running the high post?? Murphy and Pietrus...I don't think they can pass that well?


I trust in the Kings coaching system. Everyone who has become a Kings during recent years has become a great passer.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I trust in the Kings coaching system. Everyone who has become a Kings during recent years has become a great passer.


That's true...if you're a King, you're a good passer! :lol:

Murphy would be nice. But I don't see the point of him since we have Skinner. Pietrus...we have Mo. Out of all the guys: Skinner, Murphy, Pietrus. I still prefer Brad out of all to run the post.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> That's true...if you're a King, you're a good passer! :lol:
> 
> Murphy would be nice. But I don't see the point of him since we have Skinner. Pietrus...we have Mo. Out of all the guys: Skinner, Murphy, Pietrus. I still prefer Brad out of all to run the post.


Yeah, I don't see the point in trading Brad either. I was just kidding with Bret. 


But getting back on the topic I could really see Peja being traded. If we could only know what Petries plan is. :angel:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Trade him in a S&T for Bobby Simmons and a pick


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> Trade him in a S&T for Bobby Simmons and a pick


Why? 

Let's not trade him when his value is so low. He will probably come into next season rededicated (contract year). Let's let him re-raise his value, then either trade him or lock him up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Why?
> 
> Let's not trade him when his value is so low. He will probably come into next season rededicated (contract year). Let's let him re-raise his value, then either trade him or lock him up.


Yeah, I agree. His value is not so good right now. He doesn't seem to be playing that well at all. :nonono:

All we can hope is that he'll show up in the playoffs. :whoknows:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Only if you get a good player in return


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

isnt that an oxymoron? peja ...showing up


----------

